# FreeBSD 12.0 install from DVD aborts



## Bourbon (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,
We have a nice guy making videos to introduce FreeBSD on YouTube, final result after watching his channel has been the wish of trying 12.0 apparently more user friendly than the previous ones.
Got DVD but boot process aborts whitout any warning after some lines; I am in UEFI environment (DVD booting as UEFI medium) on a desktop machine with two HD: /dev/sda reserved to Windows 10 and /dev/sdb reserved to Linux with several partitions (GPT), being /dev/sdb7 free I was thinking to install FreeBSD there.
Before posting I have been looking around in the Forum and more without seeing the same issue.
Thank you for reading, ciao


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2019)

Bourbon,

That is far too busy of a computer for my personal tastes.  

I would recommend you install FreeBSD as a virtual machine so that you can get a feel for the OS, etc.  If you decide to keep it then consider dedicating an additional hard drive to the OS.

What videos are you watching on youtube for intro's to FreeBSD?


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Johnblue,

Thank you for your post, do you know what? Some people love to keep several cars in the garage, I love to keep several distros/OS inside the computer 
I don't like virtual machine, that's why so many partitions on my HD. When something intriguing me I install it, I keep if I like it I remove if I don't like it.

The YouTube Channel bringing interest for FreeBSD to me is this one:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxwcmRAmBRzZMNS37dCgmHA


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2019)

Bourbon said:
			
		

> I don't like virtual machine ..


The modern enterprise lives and dies by vm's but every situation is different and you are entitled to you own choice.



That said, if you choose to reconsider:

https://www.freebsdnews.com/2018/12/24/how-to-install-freebsd-in-virtualbox/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2019)

Bourbon said:


> Got DVD but boot process aborts whitout any warning after some lines


Did you check the hashes before burning? You wouldn't the be the first that tried to use a corrupted download.

As this is a fairly modern machine (it can UEFI boot) have you tried the memory stick images? That might be easier to use (no need to burn a CD/DVD). Faster too, especially if you use USB 3.0.


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi SirDice,

Yes please, hashes are regular. I have been trying memory stick image today after reading your suggestion and got the same result: boot process aborts at the 3rd line (mask)

Edit
I have been copying the DVD iso image to memory stick; on download page I see now we have one ready, I am downloading this one now:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re.../12.0/FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
Same result


----------



## _martin (Jan 2, 2019)

Did you try to install 11.2-RELEASE there? If not, can you try that ? FreeBSD 12 boot seems to be problematic to certain machines, maybe you are one of them.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2019)

Bourbon said:


> with several partitions (GPT), being /dev/sdb7 free I was thinking to install FreeBSD there.



I've always used GPT on my previous builds but for some reason with FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE myself and others had problems with GPT that using MBR did not present during the build. Once I got past that point by using MBR instead of GPT it was business as usual.


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 2, 2019)

_martin: 11.2 doesn't start a too and needing to restart the machine using the tower's button.
FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img


----------



## _martin (Jan 2, 2019)

Hm, so DVD and memstick don't work. I am curious a bit. Is it possible to elaborate more on


Bourbon said:


> Got DVD but boot process aborts whitout any warning after some lines;


What are those lines ? If it's too much to write you can share the picture of the screen ..

Also, as you have EFI, are you able to boot manually from the EFI shell? e.g. if fs0: is the cdrom , can you boot 


```
Shell> fs0:
fs0:\> cd efi
fs0:\> cd boot
fs0:\> bootx64.efi
```
manually ?


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 3, 2019)

_martin : - Hi, I am not sure to get you here, I get 12.0 DVD booting as UEFI entry in the Windows boot manager, coming out the FreeBSD boot manager (the one with red logo) and the process starts normally, it aborts at the output's 3rd line (mask etc.).
After that, black screen comes out and after few seconds I get the normal boot loader (GRUB2) ready to start installed OS/distros.
I did'nt try Shell process as your suggestion if I get something doing it I report here, can't do now.


----------



## _martin (Jan 3, 2019)

Bourbon Hm, now you lost me. It seemed OK when you mentioned FreeBSD boot manager .. but how did you get to the grub ? It seems like soft reboot and then system continues to other boot entries ? 
EFI systems allow you to go to the EFI shell where you can manually load bootloader (among other things). But if you boot the FreeBSD bootloader (assumption) then it should be OK. I have no idea what the 3rd line is though, that's just too vague description ..


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 3, 2019)

_martin : -  
I try to do a better briefing here (English is'nt my mother language, trying my best):
- Insert FreeBSD DVD
- Reboot
- Press "Esc" to get option BIOS > Windows boot loader
- Selecting FreeBSD DVD entry (listed to the UEFI section)
- FreeBSD loading
- I do nothing waiting countdown's ending
- Boot process starts: the 3rd line is here and never thinking this point to be so hard to understand lol I mean, after countdown ending, the normal boot process includes some text coming out on the screen, the 3rd line starts with the word "mask" I don't remember what else.
After that, screen turns black and few seconds later coming out the normal boot screen aka GRUB2. That's all


----------



## _martin (Jan 3, 2019)

Sometimes picture is worth a thousands words  By "FreeBSD loading", does it mean you passed this stage?







If yes, ok, you are actually booting the kernel from DVD. If this is where you have issues, it's hard to say if you can't show what error you're seeing.  I don't know what is the "mask" part of. 
It's worth setting verbose mode then (option 6, option 5, enter).

But as you get to the grub (which has nothing to do with FreeBSD) it seems like you hit the soft reset and system continues to boot to other boot entries (hence grub). My hunch only though.


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 3, 2019)

_martin: yes, at that stage ending countdown boot starts and some lines coming out down there, the 3rd one starts with the word "mask".
I don't hit nothing.


----------



## _martin (Jan 3, 2019)

I meant "you hit" in the sense you encounter, i.e. it reboots itself. I'd try to boot in verbose mode to see more messages. And it would help to see them too.


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 3, 2019)

_martin: verbose mode gives the same result. I made video, so you can see line starting with "mask" lol here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15xmKyqZrHvLfrjUj02d0Xg6_b0TX0BrJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## _martin (Jan 3, 2019)

Now thousand pictures is worth million of words, hehe . But good, it does clear some things up. That mask is from the EFI framebuffer.  I suspect it's what I mentioned above: if you suddenly see grub after that I bet it does reset and continues to next boot device.

When you are that menu press 3 to escape to prompt. There are two commands you can play with to set resolution from boot prompt: gop and/or now legacy (I think) mode. I'd try to set different resolutions just to see if it makes any difference.

`gop list` will show you current setup/resolution (you have 800x600).

Also make sure (though it should be default) you have vty set to vt, also in loader prompt: `set kern.vty=vt`

If it doesn't work I think it might be worth opening PR for this, as this happens very early in the boot.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi,

I can confirm what seems to be a bug .... Same problem encountered on two UEFI machines. Boot process is hanging , stopping at "masks 0x 000...."
Nothing to do, I can only push the power button.  Won't work with *.iso or *.img.

Regards


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 11, 2019)

mahashakti89: - Hi, yes, following _martin suggestion I have been opening a PR, a gentleman asked some extra data there but quiet after that.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello,

Is there somewhere a link to this PR ?

Regards


----------



## Bourbon (Jan 11, 2019)

mahashakti89 :  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=234606

Regards


----------

